# Rhinestones



## backwoods (May 5, 2007)

Hi,
thinking about getting into rhinestone transfers. What would be the best machine to get? And is there a market for them?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is no 'best'...you have to decide on your budget and goals...and yes there is a market, but do not expect people to stand in line....you have to create the design, create the template/motif and then create the market...you do have to work at it.

as to the machines...here is a brief summary:
*1) *two manual machines...one is the gitz up from DZU STORE about $120 or so. The other is an ultrasound activated machine..see at VHS-350 Manual Handheld Rhinestone Setting Machine about $1800
*2) *Eagle Ultraforce..uses proprietary software to cut designs in vinyl. It is a flatbed unit..see at The Eagle about $3499 and includes software and cutter
*3) *Roland entry level machine..the EGX 30A..see at EGX-30A Desktop Engraver it is about $3400 plus you need R-Wear Studio software...about $300 and a compatible vinyl cutter...about $1500
*4) *The original rhinestonestencil system from Digital Arts Solution (DAS). you need the software and a compatible vinyl cutter..depending on your budget...see at Rhinestone Setting System from $4000 to about $5500
*5) *Roland EGX 350 desktop engraver...does not do vinyl but engraves on hardboard and can also engrave plastic and wood..About $5700 but you should also have R Wear Studio..another $300 or so.. see at EGX-350 Desktop Engraver

From these you can go to auto set machine..one or two cams and more..costing from around 7k to 70k...

all your choice


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

I know i looked at the cams and on some of them there were tiny variations within each design which would drive me frigging BONKERS. i looked at the videos of the ioline swf and someone else all of them had tiny variations. Now i tend to be overly a perfectionist so that may just be my issue. But the template ones from das and eagle are a bit nicer because its always the same design when you redo it. never a variation. Just my opinion.




charles95405 said:


> There is no 'best'...you have to decide on your budget and goals...and yes there is a market, but do not expect people to stand in line....you have to create the design, create the template/motif and then create the market...you do have to work at it.
> 
> as to the machines...here is a brief summary:
> *1) *two manual machines...one is the gitz up from DZU STORE about $120 or so. The other is an ultrasound activated machine..see at VHS-350 Manual Handheld Rhinestone Setting Machine about $1800
> ...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also think that each software for producing Rhinestone patterns has its own great asset,, each one is different, find out what is most important to you, and study all the threads on here and other forums, about rhinestone design and rhinestone transfer making and then make your decision, there is alot of info to study before you make up you mind, what might be good for me, might not be good for you...know what i mean,
Sandy Jo


----------

